# Because I have weird obsessions...



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

I just realized you could map Myers-Briggs typing onto a hypercube. 
For those interested in details, an edge would connect any two types that shared three features, any types that shared two or more features would be on the same two dimensional face, and any types that shared at least one typological feature would be mapped onto the same cube. A diagonal across the entire hypercube would connect each type with its polar opposite, and a diagonal across any cube would connect any types that differed in exactly three ways. A diagonal across a square surface would connect the types that differed in two ways.
I need to get out more.
That is all.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

=D 
I think you're pretty much obsessed with these hypercubes. So what would this imply?


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

I think you are correct. They have so many properties I want to figure out. Like, surface volumes, cubes meeting at right angles, etc. And that's not even going into the other 4-d shapes. But the whole thing makes me feel kinda like the fourth grade student who won't stop talking about raccoons (about whom the Onion wrote a rather amusing article).

The implications are stunning, but I had assumed you would immediately grasp them. The first implication is that not only is string theory correct, but that it is intimately connected with the will of Thor, who up until now science had assumed to be mythical. Corollary to this, we find that it provides the long-awaited proof that the derivative of an anteater is always less than or equal to the definite integral of the square root of e raised to the speed of light divided by a mountain goat, with the lower bound of integration being aleph and the upper bound being phad thai, wherever threespace lies orthogonal to the collective unconscious.
The ramifications of that proof, of course, are too obvious to mention.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I remember being a fifth grader who wouldn't stop talking about ancient Egypt. :blushed:

Oh, I was hoping for something a little more concrete, like how to find the surface area and volume of MBTI. Perhaps you could also talk a little about the inflection points of introverted intuitives and the compactness of that space. Hmm, an algebraic topological study of this must be done, clearly. We need to investigate the smoothness of this hypercube MBTI.


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

The surface area and volume would depend on how far the types are from each other, I guess. Hmm. Then there's the possiblility that certain dimensions of our hypercube are longer than others (which would of course make it a hyperrectangle), like s and n are further from each other than p and j, maybe, and the distance between any two types could be determined by using the pythagorean theorem.
I wish I knew more topology. It would make understanding this easier.

By the way, do you know anything about the hyperconic sections? I thought them up two days ago and discovered today that they exist (thanks to google). I imagine one would be a sphere, one would be a rotated parabola, one would be a rotated ellipse, and one would be a rotated hyperbola, but I'm thinking there's probably a half-dozen more hyperconics that I'm overlooking.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

That is fascinating. I wish I were more of a math nerd for just this reason. I'm so envious of people who can connect things like that.


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

Actually, I thought I was just being silly, but it turned out kind of useful (see my newest blog). And I think there are non-math nerds who can somehow visualize four-dimensional shapes, which is incredibly cool to me. I need to play around with the shapes mathematically in order to see how they work and model them.


----------

